# Sticky  Correct use of Tags



## Glenn

Tags are extremely useful and help you to search Coffee Forums

The Search box will be your friend whilst you learn the layout of Coffee Forums UK and helps you quickly locate items of interest

They also help with our web presence (SEO) and allow people to find us, join us and support us - keeping Coffee Forums UK free tor all members, 24/7/365

If you are talking about brewed coffee then use;

brewed coffee,v60,filter brewing etc

If you are talking about a grinder then use;

Eureka Mignon, Mazzer SJ, MC2 etc

Tags are required in all sections

If you are unsure how to use them please PM a Moderator or Glenn who will gladly assist


----------



## horansjam

Thanks Glenn,

that should help as the forum looks busy...

John


----------



## hotmetal

How does this affect tapatalk users? I don't think we have the option do we?


----------



## Maximus

Thanks, I didn't realise you just typed them. I was looking for some pre-sets to select on my profile. I get it now.


----------



## Shaf

Hi sorry I am a novice on forum. What are tags and where will i find them. Thanks


----------



## Stuerv

Thanks


----------



## p3a+

Good idea with the tags!

I am a member of a few different forums (non-coffee related) and they don't use these.

Good way for searching!

Will try to advice this to the other forums.


----------



## aws92

I'm using Tapatalk, not really sure how you are meant to tag? # or just the words?


----------



## Valkyrie88

What is Tapatalk?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Valkyrie88 said:


> What is Tapatalk?


https://lmgtfy.com/?q=tapatalk


----------



## Sam_d

MediumRoastSteam said:


> https://lmgtfy.com/?q=tapatalk


 Dude how did you get that I can't figure out how to do it.

Would love it if you let me in on it lol


----------



## Bankside02

Thanks. Very useful chain


----------



## Dirty paradise

Great stuff, thank you


----------



## Mr Jackpots

OK, key words. Got it. No magic hashtags or anything. Just key words in posts.


----------

